# Supplements



## TheOriginalName (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi all,

Someone suggested to me that i should consider using a protein supplement to compliment my training.
Having done a little bit of reading on the topic i'm starting to think that it's a decent idea. 
Does anyone else use any such suppliments and have the made a difference?

Cheers


----------



## searcher (Jan 1, 2008)

I use IDS Multi-pro Whey protien and it has worked wonderfully for me, but not everyone can benefit from a whey supplement.   What are your reasons for using a protien supplement?   If you are not lifting pretty hard then I am not sure why you would need it.   What is your diet like?


----------



## TheOriginalName (Jan 2, 2008)

My diet: Lets put it this way, it's a heck of a lot better than it was this time last year!! I do my best to get my fruit and veg but often don't get enought - i do my best to avoid crappy food but still.....i'm only human.
But that said, i'm proud of the changes so far and consider myself on the right track. 

My understanding is that such suppliments assist with mussle development and recovery - and considering that i train 5 times a week (4 times at the dojo and once at the gym) minimum i was hoping to assist my bodies development and recovery. 

The goal for '08 though is to loose the remainder of my gut and develop a flat stomach..........

So that's why i'm asking the question.....


----------



## kalikg (Jan 2, 2008)

I use whey protein to supplement my martial art workout.  I do this to help with muscle recovery and to decrease muscle aches and pains.  I don't use the recommended amount as I am not lifting heavy weights (I generally use half the recommendation).  Again, I'm not using it to gain weight but to help with muscle recovery.  Seems to work for me.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 4, 2008)

If you don't have the cash to buy high quality whey protein, you can buy powered milk and put it in regular milk. I use about a cup of powered milk (24 grams of protein - which is 3 servings ) and mix it with 8 oz. milk ( 10 grams protein). It cost me about 10 buck for 85 servings. It is a lot cheaper. More protein per dollar spent.


----------

